# Stuffed Cabbage



## danpeikes (Sep 11, 2012)

Stuffed cabbage
Stuffed cabbage is one of those dishes that warms you all the way down to your bones on a cold day.  I have fond memories of enjoying this dish in my parents sukkah with friends and family.  I have to admit that this is the kind of recipe that I never measure out the ingredients.  I provide approximate measurements here but you many need to adjust it.  I think that this approach is appropriate for this recipe, as it is less able technique and more about love.  

1 Small head of green cabbage

3 large cans of tomato sauce
1 cup duck sauce
1/4 cup of honey
1 cup of dark brown sugar
1/2 cup of Heinz Ketchup
Black pepper to taste
1 Bottle of Pomegranate Juice (optional)

2lbs of ground beef
1 cup of instant rice
Garlic powder to taste
Onion powder to taste
2 large eggs

About 5 days before you plan to make your stuffed cabbage freeze the head of cabbage, then take it out to thaw about 24 hours before you are ready to start. 

In a large heavy pot combine the tomato sauce, duck sauce, honey, brown sugar, ketchup, and black pepper and put over medium low heat.  For Rosh Hashana I also add pomegranate juice.

Combine the ground beef, rice, garlic powder, onion powder, and eggs thoroughly with your hand.  Stuff the meat mixture into the cabbage and roll it up like a burrito.  Add the cabbage rolls into the sauce and simmer on low for about 3 hours.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks very good.  I like the idea of freezing the cabbage, instead of steaming.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 12, 2012)

I do freeze the head of cabbage first, but not for 5 days. This sounds really tasty. For other stuffed cabbage recipes, check out:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/galumpkis-stuffed-cabbage-79990.html


----------



## Andypants (Nov 30, 2014)

What does freezing do?

I love stuffed cabbage, we used to go to a smorgasbord in Philadelphia when I was a kid and that was my favorite item.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 30, 2014)

Andypants said:


> What does freezing do?
> 
> I love stuffed cabbage, we used to go to a smorgasbord in Philadelphia when I was a kid and that was my favorite item.



It allows the cabbage "leaves" to be soft and pliable without having to steam them.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2014)

The water in the cabbage freezes and the crystals then break down the elements in the leaves that make them stiff and firm.

I lover stuffed cabbage. Haven't had it in years. And I hate to make it for just myself. I need to find some Polish friends.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 30, 2014)

The last time I made stuffed cabbage rolls, I used mashed potatoes instead of rice. I also added some sauerkraut (homemade) and kimchi to the filling. I used ground lamb instead of beef. I have all the ingredients for cabbage roll meatloaf...think I'll make that today with mashed potatoes mixed in with the meat instead of rice or maybe just cubed potatoes....all the possibilities in the world with cabbage, tomato, potatoes, and meat! Or no meat, and chickpeas and carrots and smoked tofu...what to do, what to do...


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2014)

The sky is falling! the sky is falling. Run and tell the King!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 30, 2014)

I make it often, but not often enough for me. Not only do I like to eat it, but it means I don't have to cook for a few days because it is one thing that DH will eat leftover.  

After hearing about how freezing cabbage works, I now understand why I don't like stuffed cabbage rolls that have been frozen and defrosted.  They get mushy.  I don't like mushy.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I make it often, but not often enough for me. Not only do I like to eat it, but it means I don't have to cook for a few days because it is one thing that DH will eat leftover.
> 
> After hearing about how freezing cabbage works, I now understand why I don't like stuffed cabbage rolls that have been frozen and defrosted.  They get mushy.  I don't like mushy.



Yeah. That's why it is better to cook veggies before freezing any food. The heat has already broken down those cells without damaging like freezing does. I prefer steamed leaves also. If you steam them long enough, they are easier to work with.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 30, 2014)

I need a good filling recipe. I am not crazy about the ingredients in the above recipe.
For example i want regular rice, fresh garlic and onions just for a start.
Is rice actually required?
How about just the meat mixture.
Is this dish Jewish or Polish?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2014)

There are several recipes above. Did you look at them all? 

Stuffed cabbage rolls originated in the Ottoman (Turkish) Empire as stuffed grape leaves. They were brought to Eastern Europe with the Ottoman Army and re-invented with local ingredients, i.e., cabbage instead of grape leaves. So it's Eastern European, not just Polish. I suppose Ashkenazi Jews picked it up, too, since it doesn't violate any dietary laws that I know of.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2014)

I know a woman who used to use her meatloaf recipe with rice for her stuffed cabbage. The tomato sauce she made was delicious. There is a Polish Club in Chelsea. Every Saturday the wives would cook big pans of food for the men. This woman only made the Cabbage Rolls. I would go there every Saturday I could. Just for them. She always returned home with an empty pan.


----------

